# Issue Heat Pressing Transfers



## DeanG (Jan 7, 2019)

I started using screen printed transfers to heat press on shirts. I transferred one (1) design using the heat press with success. However, the second and third designs didn't stick to the shirt after heat pressing. I'm thinking it's because when I screen printed the design on the transfers, I may have over flashed it? Any thoughts?...


----------

